# Help where do you buy non concentrate Pineapple juice???????



## wendie (Sep 9, 2007)

Help i have scoured the shelves of our local sainsburys and cant find Pineapple juice that isn't made from concentrate, am i looking at squeezing my own or is there somewhere you can buy it? 
                              Wendie


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

you can do fresh but most supermarkets Waitrose, M&S etc have it I never had a difficultly getting it from Morrisons , Waitrose, Sainsbury's or M&S.  Good Luck
L x


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

Ditto, got some today from M&S (some now have some lime in - don't know why but still OK)
Tesco, Morrisons, Waitrose definitely have it.


----------



## HellyS (Nov 3, 2005)

Ditto again! I've never had a problem getting in Morrisons either - Good luck!


----------



## tattyt™ (Nov 14, 2005)

Hi Wendie,

The not from concentrate pineapple juice can be found in the fridges with products such as Tropicana orange juice.

Hope this helps,

Tattyt


----------



## Bright Eyes (Sep 28, 2007)

I stocked up yesterday with tropicanna.. theirs is the real thing and not from concerntate. Had it from Sainsbury.. in the fresh bit with all the other things like yoghuts.. 
Bright Eyes


----------



## wendie (Sep 9, 2007)

Thanks girls, i shall carry on hunting. i have god supply of brazil nuts they were a lot easier to find 
                              Wendie


----------



## hornauth (Nov 16, 2005)

i've had no trouble in finding it in asda.  i also buy the cut up pinapple in the wee tubs.  i'll end up overdosing on pineapples!  LOL

take care,
debbie x

P.S.  and brazil nuts!


----------



## Bright Eyes (Sep 28, 2007)

We'll all have to watch the waist lines with all those extra calories. I nearly fainted when i realised how many in brazil nuts! I have found them moreish.. and can't stop at a handfull!
My mum bought me one of those gadgets to core and cut a pineapple.. it is fab! Not like those other bits of useless gadgets stuffed in the back of the cupboard.  
Bright Eyes


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

Oh yes, the pineapple corer and slicer is fab - well worth investing.  The grapefruit one is even better - if possible!! 
Sad Lakeland fan!! 
Tiny


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

Remember not to eat the pineapple as fruit in the 2ww only the juice. I read somewhere on Ff that it was 5 brazil nuts!!

L x


----------



## SUSZY (Nov 3, 2006)

Hi girls
have read so much over the time about preparing our bodies for the 2ww /preg etc etc that have kind of mixed up with it all

i think it is 5 brazil nuts
pineapple juice /fruit but not the latter (thanks for that JJ1)

anything else??

Thanks

Susie


----------



## buster24 (Jul 11, 2005)

Can i ask a daft question I thought u stopped the pineapple juice after ET?  Can anyone fill me in on the whys


----------



## wendie (Sep 9, 2007)

Hi my understanding is that the pineapple and Brazil nuts and broccoli and other things help thicken the womb lining so that it is more receptacle for ET, and help the little embies attach,so yes you are right we need to be taking these up to ET,but i am new to all this pineapple juice stuff so I'm sure someone Will put us right 
                                        Wendie


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

I was told to have at least 5 brazil nuts and not from concentrate pineapple juice (though not fresh pineapple) during the 2ww....worked for me!

I was also (and still am) on a pint of milk a day.


----------



## dancingqueen (Jan 12, 2006)

i eventually found the juice in tesco, in the fridge with smoothie drinks and the fresh fruit they need to keep chilled


----------

